# Plus de son sur mon iTouch ?!



## ed_elric03 (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon voilà j'ai mon iTouch depuis aujourdh'ui j'ai mis de la musique ca marchait nickel après je l'ai jailbreaké et depuis je n'ai plus de son ?! 

Alors j'ai fait une restaure et toujours rien  !!!

Aidez moi svp !

PS: pas de son sur mes HP et sur mes ecouteurs


----------



## ed_elric03 (1 Septembre 2008)

C'est juste pour les musique et les video ! car sinon j'entend les bruitages du slide & co !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Mais c'est pas vrai, ils veulent pas comprendre...

Ton message ça donne ça:
"Depuis que j'ai foutu en l'air mon Touch en le jailbreackant, j'ai plus de son"...
Où est l'erreur??

Franchement, une restauration ne remets pas toujours un Touch à zéro...quand et seulement quand il a été jailbreaké.

Alors je vais essayer d'aider, mais franchement, il faut vraiment faire attention avec ces jailbreaks maudits! 

Après une restauration ça ne marche pas...
Bon, question basique: as-tu mis ton casque pour écouter la musique?
Apparemment oui...

Alors...restaure ton ipd Touch une nouvelle fois...
C'est comme le formatage, plus on en fait, plus ça écrase et évanouit les données...


----------



## ed_elric03 (1 Septembre 2008)

Oui j'ai essayé ! 

En même temps le jailbreakage n'est pas non plus en cause enfin je n pense pas, je sais pas ... Mais j'ai jailbreaké 3 iphone et 2 Touch et y a qu'un iTouch qui a fait ca !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah bah ça, c'est pas toi qui choisis quand tu vas avoir un problème avec un jailbreak...

Mais si tu as déjà essayé, appelle Apple...


----------



## ed_elric03 (1 Septembre 2008)

Au fait je ne suis pas un noob ou un novice ?! ^^ 
Je te dis ca car euhh "as-tu mis ton casque pour écouter la musique?" merci mais bon je suis pas tete ^^ 
Il y a juste les HP je croyais qu'il y en avait dessus car sur mon iPhone j'en ai donc je croyais qu'il y en avait mais sinon dans le software je m'y connais pas mal donc parle moi en pro lol 

sinon SAV appelé ! Ils prennent mon iPod en charge !  

 Je vous tient au courant !  

 PS: c'est long le SAV ??


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Non pas du tout je pense maximun deux semaines à compter de la récupération de ton ipod par un livreur d'UPS


----------

